# nfs timeout



## verbkinm (Jan 6, 2018)

The problem is this: need to reduce time attempts to mount the nfs resource, as at system startup, if the nfs server is not available, 60 seconds to wait for attempts to connect to the nfs resource is a lot, but if these resources are few - very much. I can not understand how to shorten the time for the first attempts to mount! I can create a script `mount_nfs ... &` , but I think it's not quite right!


----------



## k.jacker (Jan 11, 2018)

The answer to your question is in the mount_nfs(8) manpage, just on top in the DESCRIPTION.
The 'bg' mount option forks a child in the background when the first attempt to mount a NFS resource fails.
Another nice approach is to use autofs(5) on the client to mount NFS resources on demand.


----------

